# Mail Yahoo et messages envoyés



## pb271 (10 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

une petite question concenrnant Mail et yahoo: 

J'ai envoye un mail (très) important depuis mon compte yahoo sur Mail. Une fois envoyé, ce mail s'affiche dans messages envoyés mais n'apparait ni dans le fichier messages envoyés de mon compte mail yahoo.fr ni sur celui de mon iphone. 

Le mail a t'il été effectivement envoyé (je sais du me mettre en cci...)?

Merci pour vos réponses.
Pierre


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2010)

et ca ca depend des réglages que tu as établis sur le comportement à ce sujet de Mail+yahoo
( si t'as validé  de suppression dans tes prefs Mail et /ou yahoo...)
 réglages sur lesquels quelle tu ne dis rien et c'est central

et erreur de forum
ce fil sera déplacé par un modo

email= internet

table d'orientation des  forums macg


----------



## pb271 (10 Février 2010)

ok! je l'avasis mis là car cela parlait de Mail


----------



## Aliboron (10 Février 2010)

pb271 a dit:


> Le mail a-t-il été effectivement envoyé ?


À cette question (la seule que tu poses), la réponse est "Oui" puisqu'une copie de l'envoi apparaît dans "Messages envoyés". En principe, il y a même de bonnes chances pour que le destinataire l'ait reçu puisque tu n'as pas eu de message t'annonçant le rejet (mais bon, ce n'est pas toujours le cas).

Maintenant, on peut soupçonner qu'il y a d'autres questions qui n'ont pas clairement été posées dans ton message, mais qui te préoccupent quand même. Et qu'on pourrait imaginer comme suit : "Pourquoi le message envoyé n'apparaît-il pas dans mon compte sur le site de Yahoo ou sur mon iPhone ?" 

On va là rejoindre les remarques de Pascalformac : tout dépend du paramétrage. Si par exemple ton compte est paramétré en POP (c'est leplus probable), ce que tu observes est tout à fait logique, l'envoi ne passant pas du tout par le compte de messagerie en ligne. Si par contre ton compte est paramétré en IMAP, c'est plus étonnant que la copie du message envoyé n'apparaisse pas.


Pour ce qui est du choix du forum, quand on parle de messagerie internet, Yahoo, Mail, POP et autres, c'est forcément dans "Internet et réseau" que ça se passe _(et j'en connais un qui se réjouit déjà de devoir déplacer ce fil )_


----------



## pb271 (10 Février 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> À cette question (la seule que tu poses), la réponse est "Oui" puisqu'une copie de l'envoi apparaît dans "Messages envoyés". En principe, il y a même de bonnes chances pour que le destinataire l'ait reçu puisque tu n'as pas eu de message t'annonçant le rejet (mais bon, ce n'est pas toujours le cas).
> 
> Maintenant, on peut soupçonner qu'il y a d'autres questions qui n'ont pas clairement été posées dans ton message, mais qui te préoccupent quand même. Et qu'on pourrait imaginer comme suit : "Pourquoi le message envoyé n'apparaît-il pas dans mon compte sur le site de Yahoo ou sur mon iPhone ?"



Je ne savais pas que je pouvais poser autant de questions sans les poser!!

Mais oui la question qui me préoccupe est : La personne à qui j'ai envoyé ce mail a t'elle bien reçu le message?

Ensuite, si je peux paramétrer Yahoo pour que les mails envoyés de Mail y apparaissent, c'est tout benef'. 

A ce sujet les mails envoyés depuis l'iphone apparaissent dans mon compte yahoo.

Je regarde tout cela ce soir!

Merci en tous cas à tous les 2!


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2010)

la solution est soit dans mail (  reglages de ce que Mail ordonne au serveur yahoo  concernant les messages envoyés)
soit sur yahoo

( *très* probablement Mail)


*Note du modo :* comme indiqué par mon éminent homonyme : "ce fil sera déplacé par un modo" !


----------

